# Correct shrimp terminology



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So what do you call a group of shrimplets that are all hatched at the same time from the same mother. A school? A flock? A gaggle? 

Maybe it a silly question, but I'm sure there's got to be a "correct" word out there somewhere!


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Shrimpies roud:


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

A clutch?


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

A Platter


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

A group of shrimp is referred to as a "colony" the young as "fry" or at least these are the more common terms I have used and seen used.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok let me give you a sentence and see if that helps you understand what I'm getting at:

I have RCS mothers in my tanks who have released their shrimplets several weeks apart. The first _______(group, batch or whatever?) of shrimplets are 5x the size of the _________ that was released this week.

I know if it were swans, the correct term would be a "gaggle."

If it were turtles, the correct term would be a "clutch."

If it were cats, the correct term would be a "litter."

See now what I'm getting at?


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

The correct term you are looking for is “Clutch”.

Example:

My female Cherry Shrimp just hatched a clutch of 45 baby shrimp!


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

This was a great and interesting question! So as eggs they are a clutch, but after hatched shrimp fry? or? Just baby shrimp


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Dwarfpufferfish said:


> The correct term you are looking for is “Clutch”.
> 
> Example:
> 
> My female Cherry Shrimp just hatched a clutch of 45 baby shrimp!


Cool! You wouldn't happen to have a reference for this, would you?


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Cool! You wouldn't happen to have a reference for this, would you?


Shrimp are not scientifically studied hardly at all, so this is going to be near immpossible to find.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Well, saying that "shrimp are not studied hardly at all” is inaccurate. Dwarf Shrimp (small freshwater shrimp) are not the subject of large-scale studies, but many studies have been preformed on their saltwater cousins and quite a few on freshwater shrimp as well.

I do not have a direct reference for the term; I just remember it from my studies in route to my marine biology degree. If you do a Google search for a scientific journal that has published articles about any shrimp, you will see the term referenced many times.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/w374287v357174pl/fulltext.pdf

There is one of the published articles that talks about clutches, it is about Clam Shrimp. The word Clutch turns up MANY times.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I would refer to them as a clutch as well....it just sounds right as well


----------



## RandomKayos (Oct 3, 2008)

Back when I raised cray fish we refered to the Clutch a female carried and once hatched they were refered to as a brood.

I can't believe the size of her clutch. or The brood from May 5th is growing out well.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Dwarfpufferfish said:


> Well, saying that "shrimp are not studied hardly at all” is inaccurate. Dwarf Shrimp (small freshwater shrimp) are not the subject of large-scale studies, but many studies have been preformed on their saltwater cousins and quite a few on freshwater shrimp as well.
> 
> I do not have a direct reference for the term; I just remember it from my studies in route to my marine biology degree. If you do a Google search for a scientific journal that has published articles about any shrimp, you will see the term referenced many times.
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

At the Vancouver Aquarium where I teach Intertidal Marine Biology classes in the wetlab, we refer to the newly born/hatched offspring as a clutch.

We also refer to the clutch of eggs as a 'berry', and when she's 'berried', she's also known as 'gravid'. Thats the type of terminology we use the most i guess at the Aquarium.


----------



## Shrimpta Baby (Dec 21, 2016)

Shrimpta baby
Shrimpta Baby, slip coctail under the tree, Shrimp-ee
Been an aweful good crill
Shrimpta baby and swimmy down the chimny tonight
Shrimpta baby a clam and a bigg oyster too, big stew
Ill wait for you deer
Shrimpta babie so Swimmy down the chimmy 2night
Think of all the Shrimp I dipp’d
Think of all the Carapace that, i have kissed 
Next year this shrimp will, still be good,
If you let it soak in shrimpy dip
Shrimpta honey, i want some sauce and really thats 
not your loss,
Been a squilla all yeer
Shrimpta Bebe, so swimmy down the chimmy 2nite
Shrimpta cutie, and theres one thing i do need, a squeed
And an ink sac to blind,
Shrimpta Baby, so Swimmy down the chimmy to night!


----------

